# BUG REPORT: L282: playback problem/lost recording - Error Code: 07



## ottokrat (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi Folks,

Does anyone else have this problem?

Selecting "Start" (e.g. start playback) from "DVR Event" screen causes the following error message to be shown instead of starting playback.

"|0| A problem was encountered when opening the files for this DVR event.
Please note the Error Code: 07"

This message is displayed in the description box instead of the event description. Playback does not start. The event can be erased and its recording time is recovered. Bug seems MAJOR as recorded events are either lost or unplayable.

One recording was a CSI episode one time and another a Without a Trace.

Usually when this happens to one recording it happens to other recordings too - several recordings seem to be effected at a time. Seems to effect both HD and SD recordings.

This issue seemed to be in L281 also. I got several of these just after rebooting using L282; some may have been recorded with L280 or L281.

Other Info:
DNASP103 Rev385
Software Version: L282MAED-N
Bootstrap Version: 1110MAED
DVR942


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Did you try doing a soft reboot (hold power switch on front panel in until box reboots)?


----------



## ottokrat (Nov 19, 2005)

In the past I have deleted these inaccessible recordings. However, I have found sometimes waiting (a day or so (without rebooting!)) and trying to play them again (start button on DVR Event dialog) does actually play even though the event description is showing the strange error message (with Error Code: 07) from last attempt. 

So it seems the problem is more temporary than I was originally thinking. I just can't play back some of the recordings some of the time. 

I have had the problem appear just after rebooting, however, I have not yet tried to reboot once it has appeared to see if an inaccesible recording can be played.

I will post any more info as it comes up. (I don't have an inaccessible recording to test with right now!)


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

Just had it happen for the first time with one recording. Soft reboot brought it back with no other problems.


----------



## Pete-NM (Aug 25, 2005)

I have this same issues, waiting a day or a soft reboot usualy clears it up. Maybe something with the fragmentation or file system errors on the drive would be my guess. I would asume doing the soft reboot forces some error checking on the file system. Or leaving it in standby for a wile defragments.

I've noticed this really only happens to older events I have archived. IE a recording from a day or so ago is usualy fine, but when its something a week old with lots of events recorded afterwards is when I feer seeing the 07 error.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Pete-NM said:


> I have this same issues, waiting a day or a soft reboot usualy clears it up. Maybe something with the fragmentation or file system errors on the drive would be my guess. I would asume doing the soft reboot forces some error checking on the file system. Or leaving it in standby for a wile defragments.


Waiting a day is the same thing as doing a soft reboot, since the system reboots automatically at 3:00 AM. I'll bet that if you have disabled daily updates, waiting a day won't fix it.


----------



## Pete-NM (Aug 25, 2005)

I've had 07 error recordings that where NOT repaired with just a simple soft reboot. But after checking the data 24hr later it's now playable. In other words soft reboot didn't allways fix 07 for me. Sometimes I had to just let the machine rest. So again my guess is left on the nightly maintance of the drive. What other maintance is done durring the standby would be intresting to know. I would just asume a defrag, but jeeze that is some pretty impresive fragmentation if its actually preventing you from opening a flie at all.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Pete-NM said:


> I've had 07 error recordings that where NOT repaired with just a simple soft reboot.


Usually after the soft reboot, the error message remains but the recording will play. Maybe you assumed they weren't repaired because of the message?


----------



## Pete-NM (Aug 25, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> Usually after the soft reboot, the error message remains but the recording will play. Maybe you assumed they weren't repaired because of the message?


This definitely wasn't this issue. Yes your right on the money about how its description still says broken. The only way to tell is to just open the thing and pray it plays. I specifically remember a CSI episode I wasn't able to open after 2 soft reboots in a row. Finally I just gave up but left the episode archived and tried again the next day.

That episode might have been recorded under 281. Still I thought it might be a useful tip if it's something you're dieing to watch and the soft reboot doesn't cure it. You might want to avoid just deleting it and instead try again the following day.


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

Ok, I got a new one (I think). Last night I recorded House OTA. When finished the DVR list showed 1hr3mins. When I played it back there was only the last 3 minutes of the show. There was a full description and no error code.
???????


----------



## Pete-NM (Aug 25, 2005)

Tom-Tx said:


> Last night I recorded House OTA. When finished the DVR list showed 1hr3mins. When I played it back there was only the last 3 minutes of the show. There was a full description and no error code.
> ???????


I've had this happen also once or twice. Figured it was a timer error or something. Pretty weird though since the list shows it's taking a hour of space.

Also had the opposite happen. Last week's "My Name is Earl" showed as 30min on the list but when playing it I had the last half of "America's biggest loser" I had to FF through. I had no timer for biggest loser ether, all I wanted was Earl. Again I just blew it off as a glitching timer or guide.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I've had this error occur about a half dozen times since 282. They even survived a soft reboot so I ended up deleting unwatched programs.


----------



## Pete-NM (Aug 25, 2005)

voripteth said:


> I've had this error occur about a half dozen times since 282. They even survived a soft reboot so I ended up deleting unwatched programs.


Interesting you have it happen so often. I'm curious to know if you keep the drive mostly full? Also do you let your unit go into standby over night?

If the soft reboot doesn't fix it, try my wait a day fix before deleting them. IE let the unit standby for 8hr or so and see if they're fixed. I'd love some confirmation that I'm not just crazy and standby does repair this stuff if given enough time.


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

I usually turn the 942 off when I'm done watching so it's in stand-by mode most of the time. Certainly more than 8 hours at a time. I think the drive was mostly full at the time when it happened. HD content fills up the disk so fast!

I haven't had the 07 error in the past week. When it does occur next I'll keep it around to see if it heals itself.

Oddly enough I have had to do a soft reboot while the 942 was recording and the resulting files played just fine. It split what it was recording into two files. Now if they can just fix the audio dropouts I won't have to reboot the unit so often!


----------



## bhodgins (Nov 29, 2005)

I've heard the 07 errors can be caused by overheating ... I put my 942 on "legs" (four upside-down miniture candle holders) and have not had any 07 errors since. It also seems to stay a lot cooler when there is more room underneath for airflow. Could be just coincidence ...


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I think you may be on to something there. Keeping your dvr (942,522, 510, 921,etc.) cool and having it run through a battery backup power supply seems to reduce problems by a huge margin............

Everyone who does not have good ventilation (942 on legs) and a UPS for power really should get them as soon as they can.


----------



## dathead2 (May 17, 2005)

i've had some 07's (and a few stray 01's and 04's too), i've never been
able to play them back, but probably deleted them before waiting a while,
soft boot did not fix them (the first few any way was all that i tried)

tech support said i should wipe out everything on my hard disk, which of
course i don't want to do, as i have things on there i want to keep for a
while, but i did go back and delete some stuff that was not that critical,
and i must admit it "seems" the problem has occurred less (but not
gone away)

i was down to only 2-4 HD hours left, so i guess with bad fragmentation
it probably was almost full - not sure it was in this state during all of
the problems or not - i don't think it was but am not sure.

isn't there a defrag tool?

i hope santa comes early and brings us some working firmware!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

Adding my experiences to the collection...

I have experienced this "error code 07" about three times now. The most recent one was a recording of Leno done at 11:30 PM - 12:30 AM (or so) with L283 which I tried to watch about 15 hours later. I tried a soft reboot and a power cycle, but wasn't smart enough to realize that it might have been corrected and just the list info still said "07". In other words I did not try to play the recording after the reboots - I just looked at the info. I deleted the recording since I figured I'd never be able to watch it.

I still had about 12 hours of HD space left on my drive when this most recent one happened. I leave the machine "off" at night, it was off when it made this recording.


----------



## JimD (Apr 8, 2005)

Oh, and just out of curiosity - what happens if someone has voted "no" and then suddenly experiences this problem? Can he change his vote? Hopefully he cannot vote again, as this will skew the results.

I never voted until now, so the above does not apply in my case.


----------



## dathead2 (May 17, 2005)

i have had luck with leaving error code programs on the disk and then recording
and/or deleting other programs and eventually they usually play - i guess my
hopes of this being fixed in 283 have been dashed if it has just happened to
you (i'm still at 282, i guess it is still in the rolling spool)


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Just to let you all know, I've got a request in for more info on these 04 and 07 errors. As soon as I get an answer, I'll post what I find out.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Figured I'd throw my expierences with 07 and 04 error code recordings. I'm probably cursing myself now, but I haven't seen these in quite a while, probably L280 and earlier releases, can't recall exactly when the last one was. Since getting my 942 back in the spring I've probably had around 6 of these, they did not appear to be tied to a certain release. In every instance I have been able to recover the recording by either doing a soft reboot or simply waiting to watch it until the next day. The first time you go back into the recording it will still show the error code, however once you start playing it and it is successfull, the original data/description will come back. To date I've never lost a recording this way. 

Now that I've said all that, I wonder how many error recordings I'll have tonight *sigh*


----------

